# Stable Hashimoto's



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I had my quarterly with the endo today and thought I'd give you a glimpse into our collaborative relationship.

My TSH is checked, along with Free T4 and Total T4 every 3 months. I've been on Levoxyl for years. My TSH has run:

08/23/12	05/25/12	02/16/12	11/03/11
| Normal Range | 
T4 FREE 0.80	1.80 1.41	1.47	1.33	1.06
T4 TOTAL 5.0	13.0 12.1	10.9	11.8	9.2
TSH 0.40	5.50 0.090	0.045	0.032	0.026

I feel my absolute best at these levels.

I've been on 88 mcg for at least a year and Dr. T has been wanting me to decrease the dose. Last visit I promised I would this time. And so, starting this coming week, instead of taking 88 mcg Levoxyl daily, I'm taking it Mon-Sat and half dose on Sundays [44mcg].

I agreed to do this as an experiment. Honestly? I feel best when the TSH is as .02. But she's let me call the shots for a long time and now it's fair to let her call this one.


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Well, as a newbie, I would suggest a hug!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It's great that your doctor listens to you and allows you to stay on the level of medication that makes you feel best, even if your labs are not in the typical ranges.

How long are you going to try the new medication level? Just stay on it permanently unless you start feeling bad?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CA-Lynn said:


> I had my quarterly with the endo today and thought I'd give you a glimpse into our collaborative relationship.
> 
> My TSH is checked, along with Free T4 and Total T4 every 3 months. I've been on Levoxyl for years. My TSH has run:
> 
> ...


You must have felt pretty darn good in November of last year.

Why does she want to tinker w/the fact that you feel so good? That is what is leaving me in a confused state of mind.

Does she ever run the FREE T3 just for the "fun" of it?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Glad to see a success story on here, it's a great reminder of how things can be when they are dialed-in. Curious... what happened when your TSH hit 5.50? Was that just a blip according to your doc, did they increase meds, and how did you feel?

hugs3


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Bigfoot, that is the range. The first two sets of numbers are giving the range. The last four sets are her actual readings. Her TSH didn't get that high.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi - hope it goes wonderful for you and that you feel great!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Correct.....the last 4 numbers of each set is the actual for that blood draw; the first two are the normal range [which ought to be changed]. Sadly this forum doesn't upload tables with neat columns.

My endo understands that the minute I start going downhill [that I can feel] I will revert to the 88 mcg DAILY, 7 days a week.

Andros asked: why fix it if it ain't broken?

Because technically I'm running hyper right now. Running hyper for too long can turn into the following symptoms, which of course can lead to other things:

•Insomnia (see Levoxyl and Insomnia) 
•Emotional changes 
•Hair loss (see Levoxyl and Hair Loss) 
•Flushing 
•Broken bones or other signs of weakened bones 
•Menstrual problems or fertility problems 
•Shakiness or muscle weakness 
•Heart palpitations 
•A rapid heart rate (tachycardia) 
•Heart failure, chest pain, or a heart attack 
•Difficult or painful breathing 
•An increased appetite, along with weight loss 
•Feeling hot all the time and increased sweating 
•Fever 
•Hyperactivity, nervousness, anxiety, or irritability 
•High blood pressure (hypertension) 
•Diarrhea, vomiting, or abdominal cramps (stomach cramps) 
•Seizures.

Incidentally, a cardiologist would be jumping all over over-doses.

And no, I've not exhibited any of these signs except one, which may or may not be caused by the long-term "over" dosing of Levoxyl......which would probably occur over time with too much medication.


----------

